# Mod for iJust S



## aktorsyl (8/4/17)

As mentioned in the other thread.. I'm looking for a mod that would work well with the iJust S (and later on some other tanks etc).

The iJust S works fine as it is I guess, but the fact that I can't adjust the wattage and that the output power diminishes as the iJust battery drains makes it a bit meh.

I've been looking at the Smok Alien and it looks great - but read a lot of bad stories about its paintjob :/ Can you guys possibly recommend any good mods that will work well with the iJust S (and will also be compatible with any other tanks/atomizers I put on in the future?). In addition to the Alien, I've also been looking at the Predator. Keeping in mind that the iJust S tank is 24.5mm.

I don't need anything amazingly fancy. Adjustable wattage, and a temperature readout will be handy. As would a puff counter. Ohm readout is probably not crucial since I'm never going to be aiming for custom-building my coils, but it might be a nice way to make sure the retail coils are doing what they're supposed to be doing.

But I do want something reliable that's tried&tested, and safe. I'm not an expert vaper and dont want to accidentally destroy something (or myself) by running too hot, or too low watts/amps, or whatever 

PS: I've looked at the Pico.. not crazy about it since the 24.5mm tank wouldn't go well on there.


----------



## BumbleBee (8/4/17)

Most of the modern mods out there these days will do what you need it to do. Paint or no paint the Alien is still my absolute favourite. Best is to find one that appeals most to you, if you can get to a shop and get the feel of a few mods (with batteries installed) get and idea of size, shape, weight and how it feels in your hand.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (8/4/17)

I agree with what @BumbleBee said above.
I see you are in Cape Town, @aktorsyl , there are several great shops in your city, where you can get a feel for various mods.

If you go for the Alien or Predator, these take 18650 batteries, so you will need to buy a minimum of 2 batts (4 preferably, to have two fresh ones ready for when the ones in the mod go flat) and a good quality external charger.

Alternatively, you could go for a built in battery mod like the iPower or something equivalent.

For me, the feel in the hand is very important. Looking at pictures amd specs takes you quite far, but feeling the actual mod and the fire button is great to do before you buy.

Its good that you are doing the research before buying.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## aktorsyl (8/4/17)

Thanks for the insight, guys. I've handled both the Predator and Alien before, and like the feel of both. Truth be told, if it wasn't for the flaking issue, the Alien would be my obvious choice.


----------



## OhmzRaw (9/4/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Thanks for the insight, guys. I've handled both the Predator and Alien before, and like the feel of both. Truth be told, if it wasn't for the flaking issue, the Alien would be my obvious choice.


The Predator seems like a good choice. I don't think you will have any issues with this mod later on as Wismec seems to keep pushing updates for their mods. I've seen Sir Vape had a combo deal for R1020 for the mod including 2 LG HG2 3000mah batteries. You could go this route and maybe get an external 2 bay or 4 bay charger as well as on board charging isn't always the most reliable. That said, Wismec says the Predator does support balanced on board charging (Haven't tested it out).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (9/4/17)

Thanks @OhmzRaw ! So the Predator is definitely compatible with the iJust S tank/atomizer?

So let me see if I can figure this out.. on the Predator, you just change the wattage, right? So what wattage would be the equivalent of the iJust S in its standard form? (as a baseline, before I adjust it from there)

And I heard the Predator has temperature control as well. I've read up on that but not sure how exactly that works? Specifically in relation to the iJust S tank/atomizer with 0.3ohm coils.

I guess - in short, my question really is: what do I need to know before I start using the Predator on the iJust S tank/atty/whatever, considering I've never used a mod before.


----------



## Slick (9/4/17)

aktorsyl said:


> As mentioned in the other thread.. I'm looking for a mod that would work well with the iJust S (and later on some other tanks etc).
> 
> The iJust S works fine as it is I guess, but the fact that I can't adjust the wattage and that the output power diminishes as the iJust battery drains makes it a bit meh.
> 
> ...


I got the eleaf QC 200w from @Throat Punch https://www.throatpunch.co.za/colle...af-istick-200w-qc-box-mod?variant=37292357774

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## OhmzRaw (9/4/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Thanks @OhmzRaw ! So the Predator is definitely compatible with the iJust S tank/atomizer?
> 
> So let me see if I can figure this out.. on the Predator, you just change the wattage, right? So what wattage would be the equivalent of the iJust S in its standard form? (as a baseline, before I adjust it from there)
> 
> ...



As a starting point for the 0.3ohm coil I would suggest you start at 30w and work your way up to find your sweet spot. 

With regards to Temperature Control you will have to use nickel or titanium or stainless steel coils. I personally do not like temperature control but it is an option should you wish to go that route. 

There's not much you would need to know to get started. It's fairly simple to use this mod. You can watch reviews online and see its features and how to navigate into the different modes (it is easy).

I would suggest you get this predator instead of a built in battery mod. My reason for this is that with the predator you can pop out the batteries and pop in a new set (have 1 set on charge and another in the mod). Another down side to built in battery mods is that once the battery degrades over time, you will have to scrap the mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (9/4/17)

OhmzRaw said:


> As a starting point for the 0.3ohm coil I would suggest you start at 30w and work your way up to find your sweet spot.
> 
> With regards to Temperature Control you will have to use nickel or titanium or stainless steel coils. I personally do not like temperature control but it is an option should you wish to go that route.
> 
> ...


Ah ok, so the "normal" iJust S EC 0.3ohm coils aren't made of nickel/titanium/stainless I assume - so no need to worry about temp control at first? Does that mean the only setting you'd fiddle with is wattage? Or do you need to manually adjust volts/amps too?


----------

